# A "You Don't Know Nicotine" message



## fbb1964 (9/3/21)

Extremists on both sides are to blame for the current confusion regarding safer nicotine delivery systems. The status quo (big cigarette interests, dark money groups, etc) loves infighting & confusion.

Users who are (rightly so) defensive against stigmatizing & prohibitionist anti-science arguments pushed by dark money groups do not help by engaging in nasty arguments.

We know that it's been a long, hard road to be heard. It's exasperating to fight against big money professional armies. However, nasty arguments only push the largely uninterested public into the arms of dark money health groups pushing false narratives. Pick your leaders wisely.

The rest of us in the middle need to be louder, remain rooted in science, & credibly push back on anti-science arguments wherever they are found.

Researchers, public health leaders, & policymakers caught in the middle need to listen deeply to affected users. It is their lives on the line.

Know that the people engaging in this debate are not bots, "industry shills", or "addicts". We know, because our team took the past 5 years to meet & listen to them. While bravery may involve a loss of research funding from dark money sources, it is the right thing to do. A billion people depend on your integrity.
We call on everyone to open your eyes, turn your ears, & listen deeply with your hearts. Truly see the people. Seek to understand.

Click on this picture, see the faces of those who gave their hard-earned money to support this film.
This is a massive human rights issue. Many of the volunteer advocates we've met since 2015 are getting tired. Many have fallen.

Become allies of the oppressed. Help lift hurting people up.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## grouter (9/3/21)

A very informative documentary. I enjoyed watching it. It did seem to end with many questions unanswered, and the viewer left to analyse much of what had been presented - but I guess that was the intention.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

